# Betta Trio Tank



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi all, i was wondering if anyone has this aquaone tank and how is the filtration on it, i have heard that people have issues with it with one section of the tank have more flow then the end side, would you recommend this tank or is it small for bettas, thanks in advance.


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

It works out around 2g per fish, which is OK, size wise but not good. I'd remove the dividers and keep one betta in there, or replace a single divider and keep 2, personally. The outflow nozzle is going to be bad for the betta in the divided section with it (if they're OK with a stronger flow, you'd still need to turn the filter off to feed him) but it's not a huge issue. It's also expensive for all it is. Overall, definitely not the worst and it's a valid choice.


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

kanped said:


> It works out around 2g per fish, which is OK, size wise but not good. I'd remove the dividers and keep one betta in there, or replace a single divider and keep 2, personally. The outflow nozzle is going to be bad for the betta in the divided section with it (if they're OK with a stronger flow, you'd still need to turn the filter off to feed him) but it's not a huge issue. It's also expensive for all it is. Overall, definitely not the worst and it's a valid choice.


Have you had this tank in the past? It does sound like it will be a issue, i wanted to buy it so i can get 3 different bettas (OBSESSED WITH BETTAS NOW LOL)


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

No but I have the Fluval Spec V and it has the same pump; even in a space more than double the size, the flow is very strong and it needs to be to filter the whole tank. If you put a plant near the outflow nozzle, that could help somewhat. Personally, I wouldn't keep a single betta in less than 5g but it's fine to house them in less. I think 2g is too small, personally but a divided tank will mitigate that since the overall volume is larger but it's still a large bioload for a relatively small space. If you were to get it, it shouldn't be too difficult to re-divide it into a 2 way divided tank; you don't *need* to, 3 fish will do fine in there but it is small and the filter will be strong. Definitely not deal-breakers, though; it's a fine tank and it should work. Personally, I'd recommend just getting a 10g, and doing the dividers and filtration yourself. Internal sponge filter with a spray bar will do the job. Whole thing could probably work out cheaper and the fish will have more space and the filter won't be an issue.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

I've got the betta duo and yes it's got a pretty strong flow but easy way to fix that is get filter foam ,(the black stuff ,you can just buy a pack with sheets of it made by aqauone) ,then i super glued it around the nozzle works a treat ,ive got a rose tail thats got no hassles with the flow in his section.
Ive planted the duo aswell to break up the flow but you need to get a proper plant light as the supplied led is no good for plants.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Wait do you mean the aqueon betta falls kit that has 3 sections for bettas? or the level glass tank aqua one tank that divides into 3 sections?


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Wait do you mean the aqueon betta falls kit that has 3 sections for bettas? or the level glass tank aqua one tank that divides into 3 sections?


This is the tank i am talking about


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

Darius359au said:


> I've got the betta duo and yes it's got a pretty strong flow but easy way to fix that is get filter foam ,(the black stuff ,you can just buy a pack with sheets of it made by aqauone) ,then i super glued it around the nozzle works a treat ,ive got a rose tail thats got no hassles with the flow in his section.
> Ive planted the duo aswell to break up the flow but you need to get a proper plant light as the supplied led is no good for plants.


I have heard about the sponge over the filter, another concern i have now is the space for the betta. How long have you had the bettas in there for.


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

kanped said:


> No but I have the Fluval Spec V and it has the same pump; even in a space more than double the size, the flow is very strong and it needs to be to filter the whole tank. If you put a plant near the outflow nozzle, that could help somewhat. Personally, I wouldn't keep a single betta in less than 5g but it's fine to house them in less. I think 2g is too small, personally but a divided tank will mitigate that since the overall volume is larger but it's still a large bioload for a relatively small space. If you were to get it, it shouldn't be too difficult to re-divide it into a 2 way divided tank; you don't *need* to, 3 fish will do fine in there but it is small and the filter will be strong. Definitely not deal-breakers, though; it's a fine tank and it should work. Personally, I'd recommend just getting a 10g, and doing the dividers and filtration yourself. Internal sponge filter with a spray bar will do the job. Whole thing could probably work out cheaper and the fish will have more space and the filter won't be an issue.


That is what i was thinking, the space for them, i have a 10g atm which houses my male in, i also have in mind about getting a 5g for the female i am hoping tog get soon.


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Space-wise, it's within generally accepted limits. IMO (and ideally) you'd want a bit more but the fish would more than likely be fine with it. I know my bigger guy (TP) would sit at the near corner day in and day out, going on 'patrol' occasionally and be happy enough in a 2g, probably. The smaller one, Sagat, never sits still and I think he'd tire of a 2g fairly quickly and maybe get a little lethargic or glass-surf a lot, but still, he'd survive and do fine. It's a choice, but I'd still price up a 10g and filter because I believe it'd be better for the fish and for you if you don't mind the extra setup.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Wildsho said:


> I have heard about the sponge over the filter, another concern i have now is the space for the betta. How long have you had the bettas in there for.


The guys in the duo have been there for over 12 months now ,Zorro's a Rosetail and Spud's a Halfmoon EE - their not overly big fish but they seem quite happy with their space and hanging around in their plants or terracotta pot caves.

If I could I would have them in separate 20L tanks but space wise it's not possible so the Duo's a decent compromise.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

After looking through Aqueon's website, I can't seem to find this tank. Would you happen to have a link?


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> After looking through Aqueon's website, I can't seem to find this tank. Would you happen to have a link?


Sure, here it is betta-aquariums.php


----------

